# 11-30-12



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The crew and I decided to head out last night for a little fishing action. What we thought was going to turn out to be a slow night (couldn't get the bait we wanted) ended up being fairly decent. I'm still sleepy so I'll keep it short. Biggest fish of the night was Brandon's 42" red, but the prize of the night was a FAT 27" red. Belly was full!


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

What did you end up using?

Nice fish though! you're right...that 27" is a fatty haha


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just cut bait...pinfish, white trout, mullet, and some shrimp.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice, yeah Cornflake and I are going out tonight and the past couple times we've been out we've had nothing. We aren't leaving tonight until we both catch at least one nice one haha. We've got some white trout, mullet, finger mullet, and I'm sure he's gonna wanna stop and grab some shrimp or something from Tight Lines


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice catch! Man i was gonna head out there but i went to pickens instead and all we caught were cats. What bait do you usually use. Last night they ran out of men haden so i had to use mullet.

Also what side?


----------



## docholiday174 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice fish!!


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm also heading out there with a friend tonight! Hopefully I can break this 4 week streak of catfish and stingray!


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Ray wielding a mullet, givin Ryan the birthday business. Fun night!!!


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

What time did yall catch these? We were there from 9 till 1130 and no one on the bridge was catching much of anything at all. I caught a single blue and I saw somebody further down caught a big black drum, but I didn't see anything else caught.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

At least two of them were caught during that time frame, maybe three!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice & WTG!


----------

